# Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V . - Was macht der eigentlich?



## Perca3.0 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab heute mal auf die *Webseite des Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. *http://www.lfvbw.de geschaut, da mich interessiert hat was die im letzten Jahr so gemacht oder nicht gemacht haben.

Ich war auf der *Suche nach einem Bericht/Report über die Aktivitäten 2013*.

Leider hab ich *nichts gefunden*.

Möglicherweise habe ich nicht richtig gesucht. Falls ihr wisst, wie ich den Bericht/Report über die Aktivitäten 2013 finde teilt es mir bitte mit.

Meines Erachtens wäre es ja schon wichtig zu wissen was da so gemacht wird. So ne Webseite, über deren Gestaltung man bestimmt auch diskutieren könnte/sollte reicht da sicher nicht aus.

Das wirkt alles so unverbindlich. *Es sollte doch klar erkenntlich sein was 2013 gelaufen ist und was für 2014 geplant ist.*

Besten Dank.

Petri!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V . - Was macht der eigentlich?*

Die machen gar nix und schlafen. Wollen schließlich nachts nicht angeln und sich lieber mit ruhebedürftigen Fischen solidarisieren.


----------



## schuessel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V . - Was macht der eigentlich?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die machen gar nix und schlafen. Wollen schließlich nachts nicht angeln und sich lieber mit ruhebedürftigen Fischen solidarisieren.



Na übertreib mal nicht, gar nix kann man so nicht sagen. Immerhin gestalten sie jährlich einen halben Schulkalender.
:m
http://www.lfvbw.de/234.0.html


----------

